# North Texas - Maltese dumped



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

A colleague just read this in the newspaper of the town we work - Denton, Texas.

Nearly 100 purebred dogs dumped in Denton County | wfaa.com Dallas - Fort Worth

There were 41 King Charles Cavaliers and 51 Maltese. 

I want to help but don't know what to do. Ideas?


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

Thats just awful. I wonder if we could donate food or money?


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Wow thats just so sad...is there a way we can donate?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMG, I hope they find who did it, like it should be hard. I hope they sock it to them. I do hope all the fluffs dumped are accounted for and none were lost ,hit or in any way injured....


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I love those little cavaliers,I'd love to have one... but I need to save room for foster fluffs in need....I have a hard enough time convincing hotel to take 5 fluffs....Sometimes their hotel stay per night is more than ours....


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh my gosh!! So close to home. Oh I wish I could get another. I hope they get adopted quickly! On the bright side sounds like one less puppy mill is in operation.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We'll see more of these huge dumpings in the future, I'm sure many of the older neglected fluffs were' seeing turning up as strays are mill dumps but I think they were doing it in smaller numbers as not to attract attention but now I think they just don't care.. The crackdown on mills will lead to more of this,but eventually it will slow down asn mor emills close... Right now we'll be inundated with dumps,I just hope people can keep up with it.

I posted this on FB, I hope others will do the same, so we can help these fluffs..

Sucks we have to make up for others irresponsibility, greed and cruelty... but someday it will be ..hopefully soon a distant memory of what was...


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

What I have read is that the dogs that are healthy and social will be put up for adoption on Oct 7th and the rest will be available to Rescues. If anyone is willing to foster let me know. Denise Hunter is going to go to the Fort Worth shelter to see what the situation is and let me know.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

There is no end to this, it seems! Hope they find out who did this, but maybe it is one less puppy mill!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

This video is amazing. These little babies all running around on a country road. Thank goodness they were not so afraid that they ran from their rescuers. It's just heartbreaking.

Dozens of dogs dumped; is new Texas law to blame? | wfaa.com Dallas - Fort Worth

Just yesterday one of my colleagues talked to me about when to add another pup to go along with her one-year-old Malt. She's calling today to see what the adoption process is.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Madison's Mom said:


> This video is amazing. These little babies all running around on a country road. Thank goodness they were not so afraid that they ran from their rescuers. It's just heartbreaking.
> 
> Dozens of dogs dumped; is new Texas law to blame? | wfaa.com Dallas - Fort Worth
> 
> Just yesterday one of my colleagues talked to me about when to add another pup to go along with her one-year-old Malt. She's calling today to see what the adoption process is.


Yeah! It's heartbreaking but at the same time, goodness, now they're out of that awful puppy mill and have a chance at having a good life. Not to mention sounds like one less puppy mill in business. It's amazing though, 92 dogs that produce high dollar puppies. Just illustrates the massive scale of these operations.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

plenty pets 20 said:


> What I have read is that the dogs that are healthy and social will be put up for adoption on Oct 7th and the rest will be available to Rescues. If anyone is willing to foster let me know. Denise Hunter is going to go to the Fort Worth shelter to see what the situation is and let me know.


 
Please keep us updated on this situation....and the foster situation..


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

The news reports said the Maltese are in the Flower Mound (suburb of North Dallas) shelter and the Cavaliers are in Fort Worth.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Here is the article I found regarding the Maltese that were found. Glenda I would start by calling the either the Flower Mound Animal Adoption Center at 972-874-6390 for the Maltese that were found or the Humane Society of North Texas here is a link to there website http://hsnt.org/

Here is the full article. 

Flower Mound police recover 51 dogs believed to be dumped from puppy mill | www.pegasusnews.com | Dallas/Fort Worth

*Some info from the article:*

51 Maltese dogs were dumped on Stonecrest Road and Hwy 377 in Denton County, Texas. It is suspected that a puppy mill dumped the dogs in response to a new state law that requires such operations to have a license. The dogs are in the care o... ...f the Flower Mound Animal Adoption Center. At this time, it appears all the dogs will be eligible for adoption and Flower Mound Animal Services will be working closely with rescue operations and local adoption centers to place all of the recovered dogs.

Beginning Monday, October 8, anyone interested in adopting one of these dogs is asked to call the Flower Mound Animal Adoption Center at 972-874-6390.

There is no charge to adopt a dog or cat; however, state and town ordinances require that the adopter have the animal vaccinated for rabies and spayed or neutered within 15 days of adoption.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Shared on my Facebook page. I have some Facebook friends in Texas. They are involved with larger dogs, but I'm hoping they will spread the news, too.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Madison's Mom said:


> A colleague just read this in the newspaper of the town we work - Denton, Texas.
> 
> Nearly 100 purebred dogs dumped in Denton County | wfaa.com Dallas - Fort Worth
> 
> ...


*What I would do straight off is volunteer to help get them cleaned up.*


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I just read that article on msn and was going to post it here myself. This is just a horrifying situation.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I noticed some of the maltese looked 'clean' and cute while others looked like typical puppy mill rescues. And the caveliers didn't look too bad either. It's so sad - I sure hope they find out who was responsible!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Sylie said:


> *What I would do straight off is volunteer to help get them cleaned up.*



The report I saw on local TV last night showed groomers working on them. The poor babies. 

I'll call the shelter and see if they need any help getting them ready for adoption next week. That's real dangerous for me, though....I will fall in love.

Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Madison's Mom said:


> The report I saw on local TV last night showed groomers working on them. The poor babies.
> 
> I'll call the shelter and see if they need any help getting them ready for adoption next week. That's real dangerous for me, though....I will fall in love.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion!


I did see video of groomers shaving them.
I can just see it Glenda. Next week you'll be posting that you added 51 Maltese to your family. :w00t::HistericalSmiley: I'm sure that in addition to personally volunteering that Flower Mound could use monetary donations, bedding, food, toys to go with the pups, etc. We can all help by sending some money.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Good suggestions, Susan.  

Spread the word! I know someone who has a friend in Flower Mound, and they're going to see if they can "round up" people interested in fostering.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Yes, Glenda - let us know what you find out. We can't adopt another dog but MAYBE we could foster. I also posted on Facebook and one of my friends emailed today, she's considering adopting one.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Celesta, 

why not send an email or private message to Edie, the American Maltese Association Rescue chairperson ( plenty pets 20 ) - about possibly fostering. In her post a little earlier in this thread she said someone was looking into it. 



plenty pets 20 said:


> What I have read is that the dogs that are healthy and social will be put up for adoption on Oct 7th and the rest will be available to Rescues. If anyone is willing to foster let me know. Denise Hunter is going to go to the Fort Worth shelter to see what the situation is and let me know.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

StevieB said:


> Yeah! It's heartbreaking but at the same time, goodness, now they're out of that awful puppy mill and have a chance at having a good life. Not to mention sounds like one less puppy mill in business. It's amazing though, 92 dogs that produce high dollar puppies. Just illustrates the massive scale of these operations.


 
Yeah, 50 Malts having atleast 3 pups per litter twice per year,selling for $500 each...one mommy dog could give them ,6 pups per year, that's 3 grand times 50, no wonder people can look the other way,all that money..SICK!

I know someone who paid $800 for a puppymill puppy, Rylee, my little doodle bug's former owner!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Snowbody;2067215
I can just see it Glenda. Next week you'll be posting that you added 51 Maltese to your family. :w00t::HistericalSmiley: [/QUOTE said:


> LOL! I am the crazy dog lady of my neighborhood!


----------



## JulietsMommy (Oct 1, 2012)

I'd be more than willing to foster only issue.... I'm in IL  


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

